# κριθαράκι = orzo (στο φαΐ) | stye, sty (στο μάτι) | checkerplate (λαμαρίνα)



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2008)

(Κατ' αρχάς, μια επεξήγηση: Μπορεί αυτά που σας ερωτώ να σας φαίνονται υπερβολικά προφανή, αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ σχέση με τη μετάφραση -έστω και απλών- λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούνται στη μαγειρική. Επομένως, δεν εμπιστεύομαι ούτε την αναζήτηση στον γκούγκλη, ούτε τα λεξικά - διότι οι πατάτες που καιροφυλακτούν για να τις κάνω, δεν είναι εδώδιμες.)

Λοιπόν, θέλω το *κριθαράκι*, το ζυμαρικό (απαρασκεύαστο). Εδώ λέει "orzo": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pasta

Σ' ένα λεξικό το είδα "barley-shaped pasta" (άρα, το "orzo" είναι σωστότερο - αφού το ίδιο σημαίνει στην ιταλική). Επίσης, ~157.000 ευρήματα έχει το "kritharaki". Τι να βάλω;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2008)

Κι εγώ orzo το ξέρω από διάφορες συνταγές.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι στην (αρκετά παλιά) 32τομη εγκυκλοπαίδεια μαγειρικής του Time-Life που έχω, δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου - ούτε ως "kritharaki", έστω. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι αρκετά παλιά, του 1980.

Edit: Πιάσε και 408 συνταγές με orzo, από ένα σάιτ μόνο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίος είναι ο ορισμός στην Encarta:

*orzo* = pasta that is the size and shape of rice grains, often served with lamb in Greek cooking 
[Early 20th century. Via Italian, "barley" < Latin hordeum]


(Για λεξικογραφική πληρότητα, θυμίζω ότι το κριθαράκι στο μάτι, το χαλάζιο, είναι stye ή sty στα αγγλικά, και επισήμως hordeolum, παναπεί κριθαράκι.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Για λεξικογραφική πληρότητα, θυμίζω ότι το κριθαράκι στο μάτι, το χαλάζιο, είναι stye ή sty στα αγγλικά, και επισήμως hordeolum, *παναπεί* κριθαράκι.)


Καλημέρα. Δεν μου το βγάζεις απ' το μυαλό ότι αντλείς ανείπωτη ευχαρίστηση κάθε φορά που γράφεις "παναπεί" - μέχρι 'δώ τραντάζεται ο κομπιούτορας κάθε φορά που παναπειδάς απ' τη χαρά σου!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2014)

λαμαρίνα κριθαράκι = checker plate (steel), diamond plate


----------

